# Get in my Guard!!!



## punisher73 (Dec 16, 2008)

I came across this clip, I thought it was funny.


----------



## Steve (Dec 16, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> I came across this clip, I thought it was funny.


I've seen this one before.  Hilarious!


----------



## Nolerama (Dec 16, 2008)

I saw it before... and quote it before I roll every now and then.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 16, 2008)

An oldie but a goodie!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 16, 2008)

Very funny, thank's.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 16, 2008)

At long last, these chaps have done a follow up :

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SD6lautQN_4


----------



## Nolerama (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks Suke. That's hilarious!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2008)

There's a lesson in there somewhere...I think!


----------

